# Batch: Ordner mit Unterordnern und Dateien archivieren und per ftp uploaden!



## Lethal_Dark (3. April 2006)

So neues Problem:
Ich brauche eine weitere Batch Datei die mir einen Ordner mit Unterordnern und Dateien in ein *.rar Archiv auf bester kompression packt und dieses Archiv dann auf einen ftp Server lädt!
Das Archiv soll ungefähr so heissen *Backup*_%Tag%_*-*_%Monat%_*-*_%Jahr%_*.rar*


----------



## Matthias Reitinger (3. April 2006)

Und wie weit bist du schon, bzw. wo kommst du nicht weiter?


----------



## Lethal_Dark (3. April 2006)

Also was ich habe sind die Kommandozeilenparameter von WinRAR

```
start "" "C:\Programme\***\winrar.exe" a Backup%DATUM% C:/MyFiles -ibck -m5
```
Die frage ist wie bekomm ich das Datum da rein und wie mach ich das mit dem ftp?
(Ich hab von bat Dateien noch gar keine ahnung!)


----------



## Andreas Gaisbauer (5. April 2006)

Für das FTP problem könnte die http://support.microsoft.com/?kbid=96269 weiterhelfen. Sollte kein großes Problem sein...


> ```
> Zusammenfassung
> FTP (File Transfer Protocol) ist ein Hilfsprogramm zur Dateiübertragung, dass im
> Allgemeinen für UNIX-Systeme verwendet wird.
> ...



Das Datum kannst du evtl so bekommen:

```
set j=%date:~-4%
set m=%date:~-7,2%
set t=%date:~-10,2%

echo %j%-%m%-%t%
```
Ob du es dann so 

```
start "" "C:\Programme\***\winrar.exe" a Backup%j%-%m%-%t% C:/MyFiles -ibck -m5
```
einbauen kannst musst du mal versuchen (keine garantie)

ciao 
Andreas


----------



## Lethal_Dark (5. April 2006)

```
open 11.11.11.11
user
guest
guest
put file1
quit
```
muss das in eine extra datei?


----------



## Matthias Reitinger (5. April 2006)

Lethal_Dark hat gesagt.:
			
		

> muss das in eine extra datei?


Steht doch alles im verlinkten Artikel…


----------



## Lethal_Dark (5. April 2006)

jo ich versuch das dann mal

Ach und guck doch gleich noch hier:
http://www.tutorials.de/forum/coders-talk/240034-shutdown-und-reboot-mit-batch-datei-2.html
Das Problem bekomm ich immer noch net in griff!


----------



## Andreas Gaisbauer (5. April 2006)

Lethal_Dark hat gesagt.:
			
		

> jo ich versuch das dann mal
> 
> Ach und guck doch gleich noch hier:
> http://www.tutorials.de/forum/coders-talk/240034-shutdown-und-reboot-mit-batch-datei-2.html
> Das Problem bekomm ich immer noch net in griff!


Sorry - keine Ahnung wie man die prio auf 2 Kerne legt...


----------



## Lethal_Dark (15. April 2006)

OK hab es jetzt bis auf den Upload hinbekommen.
Das Uploaden tut noch nicht so wie ich will!
Wie lade ich alle Dateien in einem Ordner hoch?


----------



## Matthias Reitinger (15. April 2006)

Dazu könnte man bspw. folgendermaßen eine entsprechende Skriptdatei erzeugen:

```
echo open ftp.example.com > upload.scr
echo user >> upload.scr
echo username >> upload.scr
echo password >> upload.scr

for /f "tokens=*" %%g in ('dir /a-d /b') do echo put "%%g" >> upload.scr

echo quit >> upload.scr
```
Wird das erzeugte Skript ausgeführt, sollten damit sämtliche Dateien des aktuellen Verzeichnisses hochgeladen werden.


----------

